# Photography vest suggestions for safari



## clostridium (May 11, 2015)

Hi all-

I'm looking for a vest that I can cram a body and some smaller lenses in to for the times when you are getting hassled about luggage weight. We are going on a trip to Uganda and Tanzania in July and I want to be ready for this. I've been lucky before and on 3 prior Africa trips I've been able to scam my way despite having overweight luggage in a variety of ways but I suspect my luck won't hold out. The weight limits for all luggage range from 10-15 kg which isn't much for clothes and camera gear. 

I don't expect it to be incredibly comfortable when acting in this role with lots of stuff in it but that's a bonus. I've used the Humvee Safari photo vest before which was fine but pockets not as large as I'd like and not the look I'd like. I was looking at the same brand but the combat photo vest. I also looked at getting a basic MOLLE compatible vest and then using some MOLLE pouches I already have.

The problem with all of these is that they are very noticeable. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with the Scottevest Travel Vest. It costs more but seems more low profile. There are reviews out there where people claime to have packed some bodies and lenses. One guy even said he got a 70-200/2.8 without a hood. I'd be happy to be able to put an extra body and a few smaller zooms and assorted stuff (24-105, 16-35, some TC's, and random smaller things like batteries) just to get on and off bush planes. 

The nice thing with the Scottevest is that I might actually use it for other things like when I have business travel.

Anyone have experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## Vivid Color (May 11, 2015)

I have an Orvis vest that I took with me to Tanzania in 2013 and I used it to carry gear on an interior flight. Technically, it was a fishing vest, but it had a lot of pockets and it fit and was comfortable and I knew it would hold what I wanted it to. I have no personal experience with the Scottevest but I looked it up online. I don't doubt that it's made well but I do doubt that you can cram a 70-200 mm lens in one of the pockets and not have it show. And I also think that the water bottle they have shown is going to pooch out too. I guess what I'm trying to say is that you can have a vest and put bodies and lenses in it but I don't think you can also be low profile. So just get a vest that fits you and is comfortable and will hold what you want it to hold. If the Scottevest fits that bill, then get it, but don't expect to fill it up with gear and have it look like it does on the models who are wearing ones with at most an iPhone in them. I'm sorry if I sound blunt or harsh but I don't want you to have an expectations gap when you buy your vest.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 11, 2015)

Might be a bit hot for Africa, but Manfrotto make nice vests. The Pro vest fits a lot of gear.


----------



## Vivid Color (May 11, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> Might be a bit hot for Africa, but Manfrotto make nice vests. The Pro vest fits a lot of gear.



The Manfrotto Pro vest will hold a lot of gear and looks nice. But AFAIK, it only comes in black and that is not a good fabric color for going to Tanzania. A vest in some shade of tan or olive would be better.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 11, 2015)

I have one of these

http://www.amazon.com/Domke-PhoTOGS-Vest-Large-Khaki/dp/B00009R8D3

Holds a lot of gear, but, like other photography vests, screams photographer.


----------



## NancyP (May 11, 2015)

Shop at your local hunting and fishing emporium (eg, Cabelas, Bass Pro big box stores). Yes, it will be in camo, most likely, but a few plain vests are available in the general clothes departments (as opposed to hunting clothes department). Lots of versions out there, but many will be hot because many are designed for deer and duck seasons. Most have a huge back pocket as well as front pockets.

Art Morris lists vests on his birdsasart site, made specifically for photographers, in khaki.


----------



## Patpilot (May 11, 2015)

I also use the Domke. It is well made and has multiple storage pockets. Be advised that you can put enough stuff it it to make walking uncomfortable (for my old knees at least).


----------



## Jeffrey (May 11, 2015)

I'd focus on one that doesn't taste good to the predators.


----------



## clostridium (May 11, 2015)

Lots of good suggestions already - I appreciate everyone's answers. I'm in the process of checking out the options, here is a quick summary of what's been brought up:


Vest from outdoors store (like Orvis, Cabela's) - I will have to browse around and see how that compares to the one I've already got, this could work for the specific problem at hand but wouldn't be likely to be multi-pupose for other needs (which is fine if not really expensive)
Domke photog vest - looking into this online. A bit more expensive but well regarded. I need to determine whether I'd be looking to integrate vests more into my usual photographic adventures. I had not originally planned on this but worth thinking about.
Birdsasart vest (I think this is the xtrahand vest http://www.vestedinterest.com) - impressive, warrants investigation. Would be a similar story to the Domke vest- I think I'd have to be committing to going with the vest on a more regular basis for the price.
Hummer safari vest (what I've got) - cheap, already in hand, pocket sizes are somewhat limiting. There is a combat photographer version that seems to have larger pockets in front - not sure if people have experience with this one.
Scottevest - need to do more research, it would be nice to find something other than random blogs that like this thing for photographers. I've been hoping to find a photographer that has an experience (good or bad) and can specifically comment. Will keep digging.


A key aspect of this need is that I'm OK with a solution that isn't designed for hauling larger objects like lenses all the time. It's also OK if it doesn't hide the presence of such items. I'm not sure much of anything could do that short of very bulky coats. The airline personnel don't really seem to care what you carry on your person so it's not a big deal if it shows that I've got lenses crammed into pockets. I just need to be able to sit down in the seat.

I wasn't able to find information on which vests don't taste good for predators. I suppose I could spray lots of
the stuff we use to stop our cats from eating things and hope for the best. 





NancyP said:


> Shop at your local hunting and fishing emporium (eg, Cabelas, Bass Pro big box stores). Yes, it will be in camo, most likely, but a few plain vests are available in the general clothes departments (as opposed to hunting clothes department). Lots of versions out there, but many will be hot because many are designed for deer and duck seasons. Most have a huge back pocket as well as front pockets.
> 
> Art Morris lists vests on his birdsasart site, made specifically for photographers, in khaki.


----------

